# Sub contractor looking 4 work



## fidel (Jun 1, 2009)

I have 3 trucks- with tailgate salt spreaders preffer places is geneva il, st charles il, batavia il, naperville il. Anyone who might need proffetional subcontractors please respond to thread


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Send me an email; scott web @ talon gic .com ( no spaces )


----------



## Snow Solutions (Dec 14, 2005)

*Looking for Work*

What type of experience do you have - type of sites?


----------



## fidel (Jun 1, 2009)

Expirence as my self i have 5 years plowing with different type of equipment as cdl trucks and smaler equipment. My drivers trucks and tractors. We preffer commercial places as we have been dealing with big parking lots as targets stores and plazas banks and factories. Hope this helps


----------

